
Show HN: A browser extension to remind you who people are in articles you read - dstillman
https://danstillman.com/firstmention/
======
dstillman
Hi folks. This is something I found myself wanting all the time while reading
longer news stories, so I finally turned it into an extension.

I made versions for Chrome, Firefox, and Safari, as well as a bookmarklet that
works anywhere. (You have to activate the bookmarklet on each page, so it's
much more annoying to use, but so is searching the page for a name on an
iPhone. The Firefox version is a UI-less WebExtension, so (I'm told) it
actually works automatically on every page in Firefox for Android, which is
pretty neat. I'd love it if Apple added support for running extensions
automatically on iOS, but that seems pretty unlikely due to battery life
concerns.)

The code is open source and up on GitHub.

